# 11850 directory enquiries, excessive unflagged charges when you opt to be connected.



## zen (9 Nov 2010)

Bit of advice for you...

I wondered where all my call credit went to the other day so I logged onto the internet to check my recent calls with o2...

€10 for 2 phone calls! At 30cent per min should have cost me about 270

Voice 
31/10/10 17:39
1185000:05:06
€6.04 

Voice
31/10/10 17:301185000:03:53
€4.83 

They asked if I wanted to be connected, I said sure. They never said it would cost x amount per minuite though! Is this legal. My work collegues told me I should have just requested the numbers I needed.

Anyway, just thought I'd let you know as I didn't...


----------



## Towger (9 Nov 2010)

They have always worked that way.
If they put your call through it costs the same as an old fashioned 'Operator' connecting you on a trunk call.


----------



## peelabee (9 Nov 2010)

I requested a number the other day and declined the offer of being put through, I was going to call it later but I was put through anyway!!


----------



## Sue Ellen (9 Nov 2010)

I cannot understand how they are still getting away with these charges.  I heard of two OAPs who found it very handy to use this service and got their calls connected until they got their phone bill for €350.  Absolutely disgraceful.


----------



## T McGibney (9 Nov 2010)

I have found 11890 to be marginally better than 11850 but still very poor value. (I never request to be put through). I only use them as a last resort when I'm stuck and have no internet access.


----------



## ajapale (9 Nov 2010)

Moved from  Other financial issues to  Phone...Service Providers.

Title expanded to better reflect the question.


----------

